
CommanderSong: Practical Adversarial Voice Recognition (2018) - JoachimS
https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.08535
======
throwawayhhakdl
Speech to text still feels hard to get. Every now and then I try to find a
codebase to do this locally on a pi but am always disappointed.

~~~
robinduckett
The abstract seems to indicate it's a way to attack speech recognition systems
(Alexa, Google Home) by embedding commands into music?

